# Narrowing it down...



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Its between Clam(Nanook,Yukon) Otter (Wild Cabin Package) Frabill (Trekker, Excursion) And Eskimo (Quick Flip 2) The top two are probably the Nanook or Trekker. 

What are your guys thoughts!?? THANKS!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

The otter is my first choice. 
pro's
1 tubular frame 
2 deeper and thicker tub 
3 thicker tent material
cons
1 to heavy to pull around by hand 
2 expensive
3 no local dealers ( that i know of )

frabill would be my next choice.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

If you want to buy a new shanty every few years go with the clam, frabill, or the eskimo. If you want to be happy the first time go otter. I want an otter myself.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Eskimo is quality, not sure about the comment above. Mines 4yrs old and looks like new. I'd say go with an Otter or Eskimo. I did my homework too before I ended up making up my mind. Then... Mark hooked me up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is my 2 cents. Just starting in to icefishing.

I fished with a friend he has the nanook. It was a okay shanty the seats were not the best plus I am a big guy and it was a little tight with two guys. 

Another friend has the trekker. It was nice the seats removed which was nice if you fished one guy the seats were okay but not the greatest.

So I looked at several shanty with the wife (she wants to go this year and she is a freeze baby). I took the plung and bought a a frabill Predator. Nice comfy seats and heavier fabric to keep it a little warmer. It is heavy but I think I can manage. Plus if it just me I can loose the weight of the seat because they remove easy. It has a heavier sled and should hold up. I also got the runner kit for it. Now just bring on the ice.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

these otters are looking sweet the more I look at them, one thing is that I dont think you can remove the seat. From what I have heard, thats most of the weight.............


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Steelhead Fever,

seeing as you are one of the returning trophy winners, I think you should throw caution to the wind and buy an Otter with your potential upcoming winnings in advance.  You rock kid ! Wish I had be introduced to ice fishing at your young age. Keep pushing the envelope, your a good one !

Lovin


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Otter all the way! I got a wild2, last years model and I love it, it is heavy but its big enough to stand in and be comfortable,has a really thick sled too, got mine on sale and was cheaper then any other 2 man after shipping 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you check out the Shappell Rovers yet? Otters are wicked expensive, but will last you a lifetime. I owned a Frabill for 18 years and it still looked new when I upgraded. I think you will be happy with either of your choices. I have a feeling, after Christmas we will be seeing ALL kinds of new equipment on the ice this season!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

peon said:


> Otter all the way! I got a wild2, last years model and I love it, it is heavy but its big enough to stand in and be comfortable,has a really thick sled too, got mine on sale and was cheaper then any other 2 man after shipping
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


how hard is it to pull?> lol 

I cant wait to get one!!!!!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Dfrenzy said:


> If you want to buy a new shanty every few years go with the clam, frabill, or the eskimo. If you want to be happy the first time go otter. I want an otter myself.


By your reply, it shows you know very little about shanties and shouldn't be giving any advise..........Mark


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Just out of curiosity - is there a reason you're not looking @ pop-ups?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> By your reply, it shows you know very little about shanties and shouldn't be giving any advise..........Mark


..........

Just out of curiosity - is there a reason you're not looking @ pop-ups?

Yea, I have narrowed it down to flip overs for a few different reasons (mobility, easy "set up", etc.)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

No one mentioned the fishtrap pro.  Had mine since 2004 or 05 and its still holding up strong. I take the heavy seat out and use a padded bucket if i have a very long drag to make. I also use my harness to pull it as these old shoulders are pretty much worn out.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

chaunc said:


> No one mentioned the fishtrap pro.  Had mine since 2004 or 05 and its still holding up strong. I take the heavy seat out and use a padded bucket if i have a very long drag to make. I also use my harness to pull it as these old shoulders are pretty much worn out.


Also have a fish trap guide, older one that's still goin strong, just put ski's on the tub so she don't wear out. Mike


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I can tell you i like my otter cabin alot better than the nanook i had, the canvas is alot nicer, the sled is twice as strong. The seats are alot more comfortable and its alot more roomier. The nanook is almost like a good big guy one man shanty. The otter is heavier than nanook, but it doesnt matter to me i use my quad to pull it. I Have used Clam's customer service because the canvas ripped on the nanook along the zipper, and they were top notch, had a new canvas in 5 days. Another thing that i couldnt stand was how shallow the tub on the clam was. I would get alot snow up under the cover inside the shanty after pulling with the quad in marginal snow depths. Im not sure where you live but Cabelas has most of shanties you listed on display so you can actually sit in them and compare for them for yourself. I would sit in them and see what you like before you make your decision.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

isnt the fishtrap clam? Thanks a alot for the opinions too, keep them coming, Im taking a closer look at the Eskimo to...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive only owned one shanty, so i cant make comparisons....but i love it and have no regrets, like chaunc, the 04'/05' model of the fishtrap pro. its like better than brand new with all that ive done to it and in my mind it is the perfect one man shanty. you cant buy it now though...they change them every year.i took the swivel off of the seat assembly to reduce weight. but i cant live without that nice padded seat though.

whatever you end up getting im sure youll be happy with, good luck in your search.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the fishtrap scout, although a little smaller sq ft than the pro, it still fishes great for a one man flip. Just like Hardwater has done, my mods to the sled make it irreplaceable. Im not sure of the year this one was manufactured, but it seems it will last many many more years. I do take care of my stuff tho too. I think all these shanties will last if you take care of them. Good luck with whatever you buy Mario. See ya all on the ice this year. Have a great Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks a ton guys! Like I said Im starting to lean to the Eskimo, but you never know, HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Steelhead Fever said:


> how hard is it to pull?> lol
> 
> I cant wait to get one!!!!!!


I got it this summer so i cant say yet, i did get some free hyfax so i hope that helps.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

theres a few shanties on the ogf merch page..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Base your selection on your style of ice fishing & of course, your pocketbook*.
*
Premium Quality are Otter & Eskimo, but the other brands will serve your needs too. *(My son purchased a Clam Nanook last year that we share and have been pleased with it for solo & partner usage)

Hand pulling/walking or snowmobile access to your fishing spots?
Solo or partner icer?
Stationary type icer or antsy, mobile type?
Duration on the ice... a few hours or double digit hours?
Age & Health Condition?
Overall Equipment you take... minimalist or packhorse?


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Your comparing a BMW to a VW. Otter all the way. As for pulling it....your young.
But as with most price plays a big factor. I've fished and owned most of the shelters you've mentioned and they all kept the wind and snow off of me.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a Clam Pro also ive had it since 2004 its as good as new and i dont really take care of my suff its my favorite 1 man flip over.I also have a Clam Denali 2 its a great 2 man should last for rest of my lifetime and last but not least i also have an old Shappell 3000 its at least 12 to 15 years old still good.
The denali has been called to HOTEL by some of my buddies you can fish for days in it that much room and comfy!!! Dont leave the clams out of your decision there is a reason you see 4 clams to every other or did i mean otter out there!!!!

icenut(Bill)


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mario - any sled will pull harder after you fill it up with all the fish you catch. Are you asking for more fishing toys for Christmas? I just picked up some more things from Bass Pro when I was in Chicago - they had a pretty good spread of ice fishing toys, wish I had room to bring a shanty home.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

going on line for cyber monday ice fishing deals!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Well Mario??? What did you end up with???


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I also purchased a Clam Pro around 2001 or 2002. That unit was the Cadilac back then. The seat was so much heavier then what they put out today & construction of the whole unit was top of the line. I look at them today at BPS, & Cabela's & just shutter. A lot of cheapies with big price tags.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Well Mario??? What did you end up with???


Nothing yet, Im hoping for this for x-mas, I think its going to be an Eskimo, maybe a frabill.....thanks again everyone


----------

